# Sarcasm Central -or- it's so sarcastic it's funny...



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I knew that my hypothesis was true!!

Also, I have come to realise that blue whales are actually cars that began to travel to fast that their structure was completely changed.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Really? I thought they were sailboats...


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

According to the History Channel and their archeologists, who (as Indiana Jones demonstrated) are superior in most functions, the universe will explode in 2012. Ancient alien experts agree with this, and therefor I present this argument against any belief in long-term global warming.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I knew that my hypothesis was true!!
> 
> Also, I have come to realise that blue whales are actually cars that began to travel to fast that their structure was completely changed.


I'll have to recheck my notes on that one. From what I recall, those are actually Transformers.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I'll have to recheck my notes on that one. From what I recall, those are actually Transformers.


Autobots or Decepticons? Or maybe a new breed of Koalicons?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

nothingnew said:


> According to the History Channel and their archeologists, who (as Indiana Jones demonstrated) are superior in most functions, the universe will explode in 2012. Ancient alien experts agree with this, and therefor I present this argument against any belief in long-term global warming.


Have you heard their theory of how humans were brought here by extra terrestrials and were supported in our early years by alien technology since we couldn't have possibly accomplished what we did in ancient times? It was very enlightening and also got me interested in studies of aliens in ancient times. Everything is starting to make so much sense now!


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes I have heard this. Only idiots would disregard the fact that our forefather alien brothers are displeased with us as a species. That is the reason they left and refuse further contact. Someone hurt their feelings :shocked::sad::angry:

They hide from our radar behind planets within our system, and peek out occasionally to melt ice with their technology. We are not worthy enough for communication or slave labor. Their goal is simple. Destroy all humans, and wait a million more years to develop talking apes.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Autobots or Decepticons? Or maybe a new breed of Koalicons?


I have been considering your question from a phrenological point of view, and I believe they would be Koalicons, as they are gradually disappearing. Perhaps they are in cohorts with the aliens, and plan to take over the Earth when the humans die, producing intelligent life forms by selective breeding with the help of Argonians, Manganesians, and Neonians, but not Kryptonians.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh and try not to invert yourself into the linguistic anus when watching this.:mellow:


----------

